# Coal and oil formation in the lab - references?



## Eoghan (Jul 4, 2011)

There were a couple of lab experiments done in the lab making coal and oil. Anyone got the New Scientist/Nature references. 

I am doing some worksheets for the school and will slip these innocuous references in, comparing it to making diamonds possible but too expensive. I am sure most of my colleagues will not even notice the implication such is their world view.

Verbally I will ask my classes the question "how long did it take coal and oil to form in nature" (i.e. Creation).


----------

